# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ترمیم معدل و نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی امکان پذیر هست؟

## .SoRoUsH.

سلام
دوستان من 2 سال پیش(یعنی سال تحصیلی 93-94 و در خرداد 94)پیش دانشگاهی رو گذروندم
اون موقع که من پیش دانشگاهی بودم و کنکور داشتم هنوز فقط معدل دیپلم اثر داشت و پیش رو اثر نداده بودن(25 درصد تاثیر داشت دیپلم) و از اونجایی که کنکور سال 94 یک ماه زود تر برگذار شد من زمان
امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی داشتم جمع بندی میکردم و به عنوان مثال شبی که امتحان فیزیک داشتم همش دینی میخوندم و نمره ای که از فیزیک قرار بود فردا بگیرم برام مهم نبود و فقط میخواستم بالای 10 باشه!!
الان که پیش دانشگاهی هم تاثیر داره الان من ضرر میکنم به خاطر نمره ی کم دروس نهایی که اون سال داشتم...خواستم بدونم ایا برای پیش دانشگاهی هم مثل دیپلم امکان ترمیم هست؟اگر آره زمانش کی هست و با ترمیم نمرات دیپلم تفاوت زیادی داره یا نه و اگر هم نه  :Yahoo (40):  که آیا هیچ راه حلی وجود داره برای فرار از این نمرات کم؟
ممنون

----------


## _fatemeh_

وضعیت من دقیقا مثل شماست  :Yahoo (21):  
متاسفانه ترمیم وجود نداره حتی ترمیم سال سوم رو هم به گفته ی بعضیا تاثیر نمیدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mpaarshin

خود ترميم سال سوم رو هواست ٩٠٪‏ كسايي كه خرداد رفتن ترميم نمرات ديپكدشونم عوض نشده حتي پيش كه بماند

----------


## Ali77

دوست عزيز اگر تاثير مثبت بشه ورتبه شما بدون احتساب معدل زير ٢٠٠٠ بشه معدل هيچ تاثيرى روى نتيجه كنكورت نميذاره.

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

دوستان مطمين هستيد كه نميشه نمرات پيش دانشگاهي رو ترميم كرد؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


دوستان مطمين هستيد كه نميشه نمرات پيش دانشگاهي رو ترميم كرد؟؟


اره نمیشه ! اصن سنجش ترمیم معدلو قبول نداره ! 
نمرات پیش دانشگاهیم ک اصن بر حق نیس !*

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> *
> اره نمیشه ! اصن سنجش ترمیم معدلو قبول نداره ! 
> نمرات پیش دانشگاهیم ک اصن بر حق نیس !*


من کاری به سنجش ندارم قبول کنه یا نه به اممکان داشتن ترمیم کار دارم که ظاهرا نمیشه
من در این صورت خیییلی بدبختم،اون سال ادبیات نهایی بود و من چون شعر حفظ نمیکردم و سایر موارد نمرم شده 13 و با این وضع بدخت بدبخت هستم

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


من کاری به سنجش ندارم قبول کنه یا نه به اممکان داشتن ترمیم کار دارم که ظاهرا نمیشه
من در این صورت خیییلی بدبختم،اون سال ادبیات نهایی بود و من چون شعر حفظ نمیکردم و سایر موارد نمرم شده 13 و با این وضع بدخت بدبخت هستم


ان شا الله تاثیر مثبت بشه ! 

شما بخونید و ب این چیزا توجه نکنید وقتی نشه کاریو انجام داد دیگ نباید دنبالشو گرفت ! 
من خودم یکی از کساییم ک تو این راه ضربه خوردم*

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> *
> ان شا الله تاثیر مثبت بشه ! 
> 
> شما بخونید و ب این چیزا توجه نکنید وقتی نشه کاریو انجام داد دیگ نباید دنبالشو گرفت ! 
> من خودم یکی از کساییم ک تو این راه ضربه خوردم*


خب اومدیم و خوندم وو تاثیر قطعی شد اون وقت من حتی 3 درصد هم شانس دارم؟؟؟؟؟لعنت لعنت لعنت
خب ادمای....وقتی میاید نمرات پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر میدید باید برای اون هم ترمیم بذارید دیگه
الان من با ادبیات 13 چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .SoRoUsH.


خب اومدیم و خوندم وو تاثیر قطعی شد اون وقت من حتی 3 درصد هم شانس دارم؟؟؟؟؟لعنت لعنت لعنت
خب ادمای....وقتی میاید نمرات پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر میدید باید برای اون هم ترمیم بذارید دیگه
الان من با ادبیات 13 چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟


خب وقتی هیچ راه و چاره ای نیس ب فرض هم تاثیر قطعی شد نباید دیگ بخونی ؟ باید ترک تحصیل کنی ؟

اولا تاثیر پیش خیلی زیاد نیس ! دوما عمومیو میشه بالا زد ! سوما تاثیر قطعی بشه هم هستن کسایی با نمره های بدتر از تو میخونن !*

----------


## fatemeh96

منم  پیشم افتضاحه

----------


## rambodsatvati

کی گفته قبول نداره من ترمیم کردم چهار تا درسو تایید هم شد 😒

----------


## Karo1999

⚫️فاجعه ی تاثیر قطعی معدل(۱)

داوطلب الف :
➖تراز نمرات کنکور 14000( رتبه یک)
➖تراز کل سوابق تحصیلی 11000( معدل بیست)
➕میانگین درصورت تاثیر قطعی سوابق به میزان
۳۰درصد = 13000

داوطلب ب :
➖تراز نمرات کنکور: 14000( رتبه یک)
➖تراز کل سوابق: فاقد سوابق تحصیلی
➕میانگین درصورت تاثیر قطعی سوابق به میزان
۳۰درصد = 14000

❌ داوطلب الف، به دلیل اعمال معدل ۲۰، از داوطلبانی که سال ۸۴ و قبل از آن دیپلم گرفته اند( شروع مجددها) رتبه بدتری کسب می کند و تعداد این داوطلاب رو به افزایش است.

داوطلب ج :
➖تراز نمرات کنکور: 14000( رتبه یک)
➖تراز کل سوابق: 11000( با دیپلم نامرتبط)
➕میانگین درصورت تاثیر قطعی سوابق به میزان
۲۰ درصد = 13400

❌ داوطلب الف، از داوطلبابی که هم سطح اوست، اما از رشته های نامرتبط( مثلا تجربی به انسانی یا ریاضی به تجربی) در کنکور با او رقابت می کند، به دلیل تحصیل در رشته خودش، عقب می ماند حتی اگر معدلش بیست باشد.

⚫️فاجعه ی تاثیر قطعی معدل(۲)

در سال ۹۷ حدود100/000 نفر در رشته تجربی، معدلی بین ۲۰ تا ۱۹ داشته اند و اگر تاثیر قطعی معدل تصویب شود، احتمالا این عدد چندبرابر خواهدشد زیرا بساط تقلب پیش، حین و پس از برگزاری امتحانات گسترده تر می شود و تصحیح کنندگان دل رحم تر. اما اگر همین عدد صدهزار را ملاک محاسبه قرار دهیم به این نتیجه غیرقابل هضم می رسیم:

داوطلب الف:
➖ بالاترین درصدها( تراز 14000) =< رتبه 1 کنکور 
➖ معدل ۱۸/۹۰ =< رتبه 50001 
➕میاگین تخمینی رتبه با تاثیر قطعی ۳۰ درصد = 
16000

❌داوطلب الف، با وجود احراز رتبه یک کنکور( درصدهای بالای ۹۰ در همه درس ها) به دلیل کسب معدل هجده و نود صدم، شاید امکان پذیرفته شدن در هیچ یک رشته های پرطرفدار دانشگاه های دولتی را نداشته باشد! 
اگر معدل رتبه های یک یا دورقمی کنکور سال ۹۸ ، ۱۷ یا کمتر باشد، درصورت تاثیر قطعی ۳۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در نتایج کنکور، احتمالا از تحصیل در دانشگاه های دولتی محروم خواهدماند.

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> کی گفته قبول نداره من ترمیم کردم چهار تا درسو تایید هم شد ������


شما دروس پیش رو ترمیم کردین؟

----------


## rambodsatvati

پیش نمیشه ترمیم کرد فقط سوم میشه

----------

